# Adding Rice Husks to Bladder Press



## PCharles (Aug 26, 2011)

This past weekend my wife and I visited Elkin, NC. While visiting one of the local wineries, the winery was in the process of crushing Traminette grapes in their bladder press. They allowed me to take several photos so I was able to get real close to the operation. I noticed that after shoveling in the grapes, they added several shovels of something else. Upon closer inspection and a question or two, I found out that they were adding what I beleive were rice husks. I didn't see any grain, just husks that were about 3/4 of an inch long. I was told that this was done to increase the flow of juice. The husks came in a large bag. The bag looks like it held 40 plus pounds.

I've just added another photo. You can see the rice husk bag to the right of the bladder press. Aso, note the large press to the right. All the presses here are powered by a large compressor also to the right.

FYI,

Paul


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2011)

Interesting.... I use rice hulls when I make my Wheat beers


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 26, 2011)

Very interesting and great photos.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats a new one for sure!


----------



## robie (Aug 26, 2011)

It does help squeeze the juice out. They soften the pressure on the seeds and remaining stems/leaves, so they don't bleed into the juice as much.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 26, 2011)

Presque Isle winery sells them on their site.


----------

